# Plants



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

What type of plants should I get that are easy to keep alive? I want to try to get live plants started, but the last time I tried, they all died right away (mind you.. I did have a 6" sailfin pleco at the time.. but he's even bigger now







). And what exactly do plants need to stay healthy? Any info greatly appreicated, thanks


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

What type of lighting do you have?

There are other factors, but that tends to kill most plants, improper lighting.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you might benifit in the plant food stuff, I don't use it, but I know it available.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I used that plant fertilizer stuff, but didn't notice any drastic effects, maybe apart from my swords dying a bit slower than usual








Many (but not all!) aquatic plants need a lot of light, which piranha's don't really appreciate. So there's two things you could do: you can use very bright lights, at the risk of freaking out your p's. Or you could look around for plants which don't need that much light, like java fern, java moss or anubias. These plants are also pretty much pleco-"proof".

*_moved to Equipment forum_*


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi! I also have swords in my tank. I also have a power compact light system that puts 260 watts into the tank. My p's are used to the light and don't have any problems. My plants grow nicely and I have to trim them back once a month. The only problem is that I have green algea and brown algea that I have to scrape once a week. I may use this light setup for a reef tank eventually.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

with pleco, its very difficult to have plants in yout tank... in my tank, the pleco have eat all the "echinodorus" because he can't eat the food for him...
i have many plants with my red belli, and he has destroyed them, i shoud take the pleco in a other tank...
sorry for my english.....


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

peat helps plants out too


----------

